
New app is the Duolingo/CodeAcademy of Physics - nscozzaro
http://physicsisbeautiful.com
======
brudgers
Looks like a nice project. A few remarks.

0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. I would prefer to be able to browse the topics rather than be required to
work through them linearly. I mean, I don't really want to sit through six
exercises of vectors before I do anything else.

2\. I understand the software was developed for a university course, but
that's not the context in which I come to it over the internet.

